
iOS activation lock bypassed using long strings in WiFi config - johnwheeler
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3146987/security/researchers-find-a-way-to-bypass-the-ios-activation-lock.html
======
johnwheeler
Original blog post

[http://www.hemanthjoseph.com/2016/11/how-i-bypassed-
apples-m...](http://www.hemanthjoseph.com/2016/11/how-i-bypassed-apples-most-
secure-find.html)

